# Possible to chop hay?



## mydaddysjag (Nov 9, 2011)

I often buy chopped hay for my horses. I use the TNT chops, and do like them, but I am a bit upset that they recently went from $12 a bag in my area, to $19.99. Thats a $7 a bag increase. Right now while its winter, I haven't been feeding them, but during show season I use them so that I can still feed my horses a lot of hay, and not get hay bellies. I have a friend who has a large horses who is a senior and cant chew regular hay anymore, and she told me she now chops her own hay using a chipper/shredder meant for things like branches, leaves, etc. She said she picked it up used on craigslist for about $125.

Im wondering, has anyone ever tried this, and if so, did it work? Does this sound like hay processed like this is safe to feed horses? Ive honestly never used a chipper/shredder, so dont know. It sure would be nice if something like this would work, I LOVE my hay I got this year, and would love if I could just chop it.


----------



## chandab (Nov 9, 2011)

If its good quality hay, it shouldn't have to be chopped, they horse should be able to chew it up just fine and not have cause hay belly (indigestible fiber sitting in the gut). But, yes, a chipper/shredder should work just fine to chop up hay (my farrier recommended I get one to chop hay for my senior gelding); I have a neighbor that chops nice hay for his cows (with a hay chopper), and I just pick some of that up for the horses if I need chopped hay (only in winter though, as that's the only time they chop).


----------



## Minimor (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree that it shouldn't be necessary to chop hay for the purpose of avoiding a hay belly. If the horse has good teeth and can chew his hay up and if the hay is good quality, it will make no difference if the hay is chopped or chewed. Either way, it is chewed up prior to swallowing and will all be the same once it is in the stomach.

Chopped hay is nice for old horses that have teeth problems that cause chewing difficulties--it is much easier for them to chew.

I've got some chopped 2nd cut alfalfa here now--a neighbor had run it through the bale processor for his sheep and then the next day the trucker arrived to pick up the sheep and take them to the buyer (earlier than planned) so the neighbor told me if I want to pick up the chopped hay I can have it. I'm keeping a mare here now with a young foal at side and last night when I filled the feeder with chopped alfalfa the baby was there eating it--makes real nice hay for her even if she isn't actually eating much of it yet.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 10, 2011)

I know it shouldnt make a difference in the hay belly if I feed regular hay vs. chopped, but I have tried both, and it makes a huge, huge difference with my horses. My regular hay is a very high quality third cutting timothy, its as soft as the grass in my yard, and I also feed half of my hay in a soft leafy alfalfa hay. Neither is coarse that it should cause a hay belly, but in my opinion, my horses are much more tucked up when their hay is chopped.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 10, 2011)

I have used chaff (chopped hay) all my life- I would not give a feed without adding it, it slows the digestion and allows the horse to extract every bit of goodness form the feed.

I can tell you that if you are considering a big, hand turned, wheel type chaff cutter you had better be sure and put a chain and lock on it when it is not in use- I ahve heard so many horror stories of idiot people and unknowing kids chopping off fingers just "playing"

If you are considering using a garden type shredder- well I tried that and it did not work!

The big farm size choppers are potentially very dangerous, as all farm machinery you do have to be very careful. A blade that can cut chaff can take a finger or a hand in it's stride!

But I use mostly chaff in the summer too, I use it for all the horses when I am feeding in winter, not as a hay substitute but to bulk up the feeds.


----------



## lisam (Nov 10, 2011)

I am really interested in this, since a majority of my horses are seniors and sooner or later won't be able to chew the hay very well!


----------



## Genie (Nov 11, 2011)

We recently purchased a large straw chopper to make the bedding finer and stop some of the eating that goes on.

Shavings are too expensive in our area so we switched to straw.

I can't wait to get using it for hay now.

I have a senior stallion who makes a mess of his hay and I hope if I chop it for him there will be a better outcome.

The hay will likely go further as well, with less waste.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 11, 2011)

Genie, do you happen to have a picture of your straw chopper? Im wondering if its like what people use to chop branches and whatnot, or one of the large industrial looking ones like construction companies use to chop straw for along side the road etc. I was hoping I could get away with the smaller type, as the other type look to run about $2,000 used in my area.


----------



## Genie (Nov 11, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> Genie, do you happen to have a picture of your straw chopper? Im wondering if its like what people use to chop branches and whatnot, or one of the large industrial looking ones like construction companies use to chop straw for along side the road etc. I was hoping I could get away with the smaller type, as the other type look to run about $2,000 used in my area.









It is pretty heavy duty and requires special wiring.

Ours plugs in, which I prefer over gas powered especially working near the barn.

We have an "overhang" behind the barn and a small access door to it. I will chop outside and bring in to the barn. I think it will be fairly dusty.


----------



## chandab (Nov 11, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> Genie, do you happen to have a picture of your straw chopper? Im wondering if its like what people use to chop branches and whatnot, or one of the large industrial looking ones like construction companies use to chop straw for along side the road etc. I was hoping I could get away with the smaller type, as the other type look to run about $2,000 used in my area.


If you have a local rental place, why not see if they have a chipper/shredded (like used for branches) for rent to see if one would work for the purpose you want before buying?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 11, 2011)

I have tried.

It did not work.

It is possible a more powerful one might, though.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Nov 11, 2011)

Having several oldsters, I have been dealng with loss of teeth and they have issues -- can't chew, no molars. The soaked BP is fine as they can gum this



Like you, I have access to some fantastic soft hay. Since I currently have only a couple who need help with this soft hay, I pulled an old paper cutter off the shelf in my storage area and hand cut the hay into approx 1/2" lengths. Happy horse!!

Yes, takes a little time and must be hand held. But I find that I can pull a shank of hay, hold it on the board and slam the cutter across it pretty easily and quickly. I just sit and do a couple pads at a time and that satisfies the couple I feed it to. They still get their sr feed concentrate and some crushed BP, so this hay is a satisfaction thing. They get a couple cups and are thrilled.

I save one of my BP or cube bags to hold the shredded hay. Sometimes I'll do a full bag -- especially on a slow day -- and they love me for it. It doesn't have the coarse pieces that cubes or commercial chaff has, even wet cubes have some stem. So this assures they do not get that.

Ahhhh......what we do for these guys!! But, it is my pleasure


----------



## Genie (Nov 12, 2011)

Just a note to say that our chopper is all wired up and in use.

I chopped 1 1/2 bales of straw and filled 8 stalls with bedding finely chopped.

I then chopped a slice of hay for an older stallion who wastes his hay and he cleaned it up without any waste.

I wish I had this thing 20 years ago


----------

